# Shrink wrap gun



## Cal43 (Mar 26, 2019)

Does anyone use a shrink wrap gun to wrap soaps? If so , would you recommend it? And what type?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2019)

I use a Wagner heat gun. Works amazingly.  I went through 4 or 5 cheaper ones from Harbor Freight and they all burned out.  I purchased the Wagner and it’s been going for 4-5 years.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a Dewalt heat gun (model D26950) with adjustable heat dial and 2 speed settings. I really like how it can be set on a table so it blows upward and frees up both of my hands to do the task at hand. Many heat guns can't be used that way. Here's how I have used it to package bar soap -- https://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2019)

I use a Milwaukee Heavy Duty which is a 3 stage heat gun, heat range from 90º -1000º F. Like DeeAnna's Dewalt I can set it up on a table. I also have burned out cheapie heat guns. Just looked mine up and now I know why it has lasted a long time and why I like it. My Son in Law gave it to me several years ago.
https://tinyurl.com/y6m63otn


----------



## amd (Mar 26, 2019)

I use a DeWalt like DeeAnna mentioned (I think her blog post was why I switched to shrink wrap, so I followed all of her recommendations), although I can't set it on the table like she does. I kept burning my fingers thanks to not having any skillz. A few years ago (maybe two years?) Royalty Soaps did a video how they do their shrink wrap, her hubby has a "stack and point" method that I have used ever since. Hmmm... I'll be packaging soap tonight, maybe I should make a video...


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 26, 2019)

I do mine a little differently nowadays too -- probably more like your "stack and point" method. The tut on my website is a nice way to learn and build skills but it's by no means the only or the best way to do this.


----------



## earlene (Mar 26, 2019)

I also have a DeWalt heat gun that I bought from Amazon 3 years ago.  It is the exact same model mentioned by DeeAnna in her first post above.  I am very pleased with its performance.  Here is a link:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00307B4P0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You may be able to find the same or similar model at a cheaper price, but mine was somewhat less pricey 3 years ago.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 27, 2019)

Mine is a Black & Decker and I'm very happy with it. I bought one about 25 years ago that I donated to my job when theirs died. I was using it for rubber stamping and had given that up so wasn't using the heat gun anymore. It's still going strong.

I bought a new B & D heat gun when I purchased my shrink wrap system based on my experience with the first one.


----------



## Sue Smeltzer (Mar 27, 2019)

I use a Chicago brand heat gun from Harbor Freight and plastic wrap. It works great. You just have to be careful not to overheat cuz it'll melt your soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't buy from Harbor freight  it's a piece of junk.
Go to HD or Lowes and get a good one.  It will last for ever


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 27, 2019)

So as someone who doesn't have access to these brands, what makes a good heat gun for shrink wrap? Quality of product itself, obviously, but then what? What sort of temperature ranges are good, other settings, other features, which should be considered?


----------



## Cal43 (Mar 27, 2019)

So many options, thank you all. Now it all depends on my budget.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 27, 2019)

There are many heat guns that have no temperature adjustment. The user uses the low or high fan settings as needed to get the results desired. I have a heat gun like this and I never use it for wrapping soap. It's either way too hot or not hot enough. The Dewalt is a much better tool for this purpose.

I really appreciate being able to use the high fan setting to deliver hot air over a wider area so the heat is not so concentrated. I then dial in the temperature to get reasonably quick shrinkage but not so hot that the plastic overheats easily. 

If you're going to shrink wrap soap only occasionally, an inexpensive heat gun would be fine, but if you're going to shrink wrap soap regularly, it makes sense to get a tool that can be dialed in to work just right.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Mar 28, 2019)

I have one bought from Sears, maybe 40 years ago that was originally used to strip paint.  Mine doesn't have any settings other than low and high for the fan.  I don't like shrink wrap seams running across the front or top of my wrapped bars so I tend to hold the bar with the shrink in a way that will keep the seams where I want them.   I gets a bit warm but I can work fast enough not to burn my hand.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes paint stripper gun.  I bought mine at HD eons ago in 2003.  I think it was %$65 then, but it is a Wagner


----------

